# Gaskets



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just starting with leaks between portafilter and group head, does anyone know if I need to buy direct from Fracino or will other gaskets fit, I suspect Fracino charge loads in postage.

Ian


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Standard e61 fitment with slight variation in thickness from what I remember from the cherub I used to have - all depends whether you use E61 lugged portafilters or fracino ones.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Espresso underground do them, cheaper than Fracino


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just been on Fracino spares site and I'm astounded that they want £10 postage for a gasket, one gasket ref PIC101 is £1.80, ok but £11.80 to get it to your door, rip off or what.

So if any of the Piccino owners on here want to do a group buy on gaskets please start a list on here, if we ordered 10 inc postage they would only cost £2.80 each add 60p for me to post them out in an ordinary envelope and we could be on a bargain. Be quick as I need to order soon.

Ian

Ian


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

That postage cant be right. I would Give them a call.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PM espressotechno, his postage is pretty much cost price.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

If you ring fracino and order the postage is less at £6+ VAT (still a rip off for a gasket)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Standard E61 group seals are widely available in thicknesses of 8.0mm, 8.5mm, 9.0mm. Rubber(0.5mm) and card(0.3mm) shims are also available.

It's good practice to fit a new shower cup (old Fracino) / screen (newer Fracino) at the same time, as the old one is usually damaged on removal....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info, *cancel the list idea* and I'll look around further.

Ian


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I know a fracino engineer waiting to hear back from him. will put you in touch if he can help out



Eyedee said:


> Ok thanks for the info, *cancel the list idea* and I'll look around further.
> 
> Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a quick update and a recommendation.

Exchanged messages with Ian at espressotechno on Friday, he gave sound advice while checking small details that would affect his recommendation. I ordered a couple of gaskets and a new shower screen, £5.20 the lot AND they arrived on my doormat Saturday morning.

Espressotechno, 5 star service, THANK YOU

Ian


----------

